# Divided Tank (Goku vs Vegeta)



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Really need a good decoration for the left side, atm he has more plants than the right side lol.


----------



## LMac54 (Jun 9, 2010)

I hope you ask Vegeta everyday what Goku's power level is. :mrgreen:

That looks pretty great so far! How big is the tank? I'm always fascinated with divided tanks.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Its a 10 gallon, 5g for each guy  they get along good, Vegeta acts just like Vegeta baha. He's all secluded and to himself til someone comes near and the he's like "OVAH NINE THOUSSSSSAAAAAANNDDDD bloodworms???"


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

lolz did they fusion haa yet?


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Not yet haha, but Goku went SSJ before Vegeta did, and Vegeta was like ohh snap lol. They get along great, Goku just ignores him unless Vegeta is flaring, then Goku gives him the stank eye and Vegeta will turn sideway, flare a little, then swim away and Goku kinda gives him this "Yeah thats right. You better swim away" kinda attitude.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

lol typical goku and vegeta relationship


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very very nice tank!! I would love to have it!!!!


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Well even though Goku has passed away, I still want to keep this divided. (For now its not divided cause its just Vegeta). I need an idea for the left side. I thought of going just a generic buddah or something with a hole in the back as a cave... but I'm not fully sure. >__>


----------



## prophecyisill (Jun 27, 2010)

What type of separation did you insert in the tank and where would you go to obtain one or is this custom made with silicone beading?


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I got my seperator from petco, I don't suggest the topfin ones, get the ones with the flat bumpers, they stay in place easily with the clip and I cut mine to fit my tank and my filter flow.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

lol where is ChiChi and Bulma?

Be careful of the metal hooks, they rust really easy and the rust will get on the blue part of the dividers.


----------

